
new blog by founder and CEO of FeedBurner - r0b
http://www.burningdoor.com/askthewizard/
======
r0b
hat tip Venture Blog:
http://p6.hostingprod.com/@www.ventureblog.com/articles/indiv/2007/001274.html

